# IOKO 365 ltd



## Rolyin (May 14, 2007)

Hi, IOKO365 ltd keeps showing up in my peerguardian as trying to access a range or ports on my pc so I keep blocing them, could anyone tell me whaat this is?
Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What other programs are running when IOKO365 shows up in PeerGuardian?

Do you still see IOKO365 with no P2P programs running?

What port range is trying to be accessed?

Are you using a router and software firewall?


----------



## Rolyin (May 14, 2007)

The activity starts as soon as I log in, with no P2P running.
I have a screen capture which I will attatch.

I am also getting massachusetts institute of technology trying to get in now??


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The other entry in your list is for ValueClick, an online marketing company, which could _possibly_ indicate spyware, or it could be innocent traffic. IOKO365 Ltd is a large reputable IT company with no malware incidents or complaints that I can find.

IOKO365 is trying to access your computer through ports 80 (HTTP) and 443 (HTTPS). Did you have a browser open when you took that screenshot?


----------



## Rolyin (May 14, 2007)

yeah ill try and leave my browser off for a bit and see if i get any other traffic from them.
Ill run a fw spyware checks aswell.


----------



## cliffbaby (Mar 16, 2009)

I am getting the same company appearing on my peer guardian and i did a bit of research into them and noticed that they do secure web hosting for law enforcement agencies so i am wary of them although on their website they seem like a thriving harmless company!!


----------



## cliffbaby (Mar 16, 2009)

Gee i just looked at how olt this thread is, :{ OH well


----------



## cliffbaby (Mar 16, 2009)

(olD)


----------

